# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Sprinting to the Dapper Drake

## TheFridge

<p>This week the core team has been working out of the Novotel London Excel Hotel, in London, UK, to crank out feature goals for the next release of Ubuntu, version 6.04, aka “Dapper Drake”. Known as a “sprint”, this meeting is decidedly boring from an outsider perspective; no fancy presentations, meetings, or fanfare, just a bunch of hackers working on Ubuntu. </p>
<p>Our consummate reporter, Jane Wiedeman, brings us the gritty details, with <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-January/000064.html">Day 1 and 2</a> and <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-February/000066.html">Day 3</a> summaries of the work being done on Dapper. Lots of good progress being done, stay tuned throughout the rest of the week as we’ll be bringing you more status reports.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

